# Wash Water Control Educational = Enviro Certification Program



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

There are many reasons to have "certifications".
Liability,
Credibility,
Marketing,
..and more.

Outdoor cleaning has uncovered MANY environmental problems..
lead paint cleaning, for one,
Environmental Laws are a serious exposure problem.
The good news is, simply following common sence,
.. and very managable Best Management Practices,
can make you money.
Capitalism WILL pay for protecting the environment,
so.. you can be paid better ..
Enviro-Positives will simply get and keep the better clients easier,
and at sometimes with higher prices... aka better profit.
Soccer-Moms just might like the sound of enviro-friendly proceedures, 
if you mention them in your sales technique.
How hard would that hurt ??
Eliminating that exposure, (aka.. a Liability problem,) can be a BIG opportunity..
if a property management company asked you if you have Wash Water Control equipment..
What would you say?? .. ..I "think I can do that" ?
..or maybe .. "I know about that, I just need to get a few new tools".
Does that sound as believable as..
"I have a Certification in StormWater BMP's recognized by the Commercial Cleaning Industry,
Downtown Partnerships, and several trade organizations."

Certifications help you sell jobs.

By now, (in the 3rd year of a recession,) you all should already know you need every opportunity you can get,
..for bigger contracts, 
..with less competition. Eh?

www.WashWater.org has begun promoting Environmentally friendly (certified) contractors,
and will be adding enviro-friendly painters, masonary contractors, and many more business community.
And WashWater.org will be networking this business community with the rest of the "Green-Services Communities"
Anyone that wants to know more about this, please PM me.
Most Californians would like to say they are environmentally concerned..
Are you an Enviro-Positive ??

IF you would like a FREE copy of The Wash Water Control Handbook,
just ask.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Educational events are the MOST important reason to have a professional association or organization..
Here's one you should try to attend.. (and you don't need to be a member)
The National Cleaning Expo West series has begun-
in San Diego October 25, 26 and 27
at the Crown Plaza Hotel in Mission Valley,
WashWater.org, and PressureWasher.net are hosting an educational series including..
How to secure and grow large contracts,
Wash Water Control: the Certification Program,
Pressure Washer TroubleShooting and BulletProofing,
and demonstrations of the leading edge of cleaning equipment
for Environmentally friendly and the MOST profitable cleaning jobs availble.

This is 3 days of educatiion and networking you should NOT miss, if you do ANY cleaning, even if you sub it out..
WHO you hire, How you train your employees, and how "Compelling" is your very next demonstration can easily be affected by your attendance of events like this.
Best thing is, the Thursday and Saturday are FREE! 
and sponsors are offering VERY special deals on equipment and tools.
This event is for seasoned veterans as well as the newbies !
continue your education at every opportunity.. 
especially where you can immediately reduce your liabilities, 
.. and improve your opportunities !

for more info, click here.
and call with any question.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

This sounds pretty good SJ. 

Couple questions before I do some research of my own. 

Say a Contractor already has a setup minus the reclamation goodies. The vacuum surface cleaner and any other tools that would be needed to be considered 'green'. What kind of investment dollar wise are we looking at? And for what items exactly?

The link in your second post on this thread isn't giving me anything btw.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*promoting education*

Sorry I missed that question.. I had a really busy year with custom systems, and the UAMCC (Contract Cleaners' association) has enlisted me "Co-Chairman" of their Environmental committee.
I'm doing several educational seminars this year..
next one is Mar 22-23 just east of Philidelphia,
..and there will be a HUGE event in San Diego in October.

There will be environmental classes,
house-washing classes,
busines development classes,
and I might do my Pressure Washer TroubleShooting and BulletProofing class..
 .. most are FREE

This thread, and the reason I am in this blog at all,
is to promote education, and the understanding of HOW to get reliability, MultiFunctionallity, and Long-Term-Low-Cost out of cleaning equipment,
..and understanding how to profit from being Environmentally Friendly.

..so send me a message direct if you have other questions.. [email protected]


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*October 2014 Cleaning event - FREE - certification, giveaways, more.*

Another Event in San Diego.. but bigger, and more seminars, and FREE certification in Wash Water Control .. aka.. Environmental cleaning..

October 9 10 11 ..next month !
go to .. UAMCC events


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is San Diego always going to be in october?


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

2015 event is going to be November 3 & 4 in Huntington Beach..
check the UAMCC events link above for details.


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

*website*

Hi, the website isn't working.



Sirocco Jerry said:


> There are many reasons to have "certifications".
> Liability,
> Credibility,
> Marketing,
> ...


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

Water is a growing issue with regards to conservation, and drought restrictions..
it is even more important the community works together, and certification programs are managed as a community..
Things have been handed up to the association most active in teaching its community.. check here..
http://www.uamcc.org/education/events-for-contract-cleaners


----------



## Superiorpnp (Jun 28, 2015)

Interested in the envirowash hand book for our Painting Company.


----------

